# Bareboats in Caribbean



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear all,
I would like to charter a boat in Caribbean -- Martinique or somewhere in this area (St Lucia, St Vincent, the Grenadines etc.). Please can you recommend me some charter company there? Web pages of companies are appreciated . Please feel free to post experiences, tips, hints etc.
Many thanks in advance.
Joseph.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*here's a few*

JN:
Here are three:
1) Moorings - http://www.moorings.com/

2) Sunsail - http://www.sunsail.com/

3) Horizon - http://www.horizonyachtcharters.com/

There are many others & I'm sure members will share.

I've used Sunsail the most & have been happy overall acknowledging that "stuff" does happen with boats & each base is a little different.

I've only gone as far south as Dominica so can't comment on the islands You have mentioned.
Good Luck


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think sunsail runs some boats out of LeMarin, Martinique which is a nice place to charter out of with grocery stores and other provisioning all within a short walk. There are also several smaller french charter outfits working out of le marin that you can google.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You'll love the Grenadines, be sure to take in the Tobago Cays (though be aware that now that it's a park of sorts there is a daily anchoring fee - $10EC per person) The fee is not a bad idea as it discourages long term squatters in that sensitive area. Great snorkeling, try to do most of it around noon for the best lighting.

Carriacou is another gem - very laid back, not so tourist oriented as other islands, the locals are friendly (and interesting - a local bus ride is a must do) and beautiful DESERTED beaches if you're up for a bit of a hike.

Didn't love Grenada, but we were in the heart of St Georges at the YC and pretty much out of the wind... it seemed much hotter and uncomfortable (and a bit hectic). I understand the beaches and bays around the corner to the south are much nicer.


----------



## bvimatelot (Apr 18, 2007)

There's a huge amount of charter operators from Antigua downwards: pick up any sailing magazine and you'll see all their adverts. Have fun, Tony


----------



## norourke (Feb 4, 2007)

I've chartered with Sunsail, TMM and Moorings (in that order of quantity). I'd say Sunsail and TMM are better values than Moorings. While the Moorings boat may be slightly newer, we did not believe the difference in boat and service warranted the difference in price.


----------

